# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Traveling with Food or Gifts

## sharjeel

In the matter of carrying things through checkpoints, we've seen practically everything. Voyaging with sustenance or blessings is an even greater test. Every living soul has most beloved sustenances from home that they need to carry to occasion suppers, or things from their goal that they need to carry home. 

Not certain about what you can and can't carry through the checkpoint? Here's a record of fluid, vaporized and gel things that you might as well put in your checked sack, deliver ahead, or leave at home assuming that they are above the allowed 3.4 oz. 

Cranberry sauce 

Cologne 

Velvety dips and spreads (cheeses, nutty spread, and so forth.) 

Blessing wicker container with nourishment things (salsa, jams and greens dressings) 

Flavor 

Jams 

Jams 

Salves 

Maple syrup 

Oils and vinegars 

Aroma 


Greens dressing 

Salsa 

Sauces 

Snowglobes 

Soups 

Wine, alcohol and lager 

You can carry pies and cakes through the security checkpoint, however please make a special effort to be prompted that they are liable to supplemental screening. 

While wrapped endowments are not precluded, if a sack alerts our security officers might need to unwrap a blessing to examine. We propose travelers wrap endowments after their flight or deliver them early, to maintain a strategic distance from the probability of needing to open them throughout the screening procedure. 

Note that things obtained after the security checkpoint have been prescreened and might be undertaken the plane.

----------


## kleindrew30

Thanks for the advice. Honestly, I am not aware of these jams not to put in a hand carried bag.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes this is good for you travelling with gift and food but not much more because they are create problem in travelling time and wait of luggage is increase than you are suffer this problem.

----------


## herryjohn

Absolutely, Not sure about what we can and can't bring through the checkpoint. Nice information shared by you. Thanks for share it.



dentist in deland

----------


## searchnmeet

Ya, thanks for the advice.

----------


## herming

Good post..

----------

